# The Total Body workout machine.



## d1jinx (Aug 26, 2009)

So, I come home the other day from work and on my front porch is a total body workout machine like chuck norris endorses.  My first thoughts were "What the hell did she buy..."  so i drug it into the house and left it sit on the floor till my future wife got home.  I was a little mad and still am.  she already has a gym membership and WE GET A GYM FREE ON BASE...  My house isn't big enough for a gym (I dont even have a basement) and the elyptical machine is in the garage.  *BIG FOUL*... the garage is for my cars and tools....  So now i have this machine in the dining room.  She used it a few times and eventually curiousity got the best of me and I tried it.  Pretty good work out.  I am not a body builder, nor do i want to be bulky.  I'm tall and thin and ok with it.  
But the work out it gives you is more dynamic than just a weight machine.  I think I am starting to like it but I have no idea what kind of results it will bring.  

Have any of you used or own one?

And we have the perfect pushup things too.  those things really hurt my shoulders and elbows.  A few years ago (about 10) I dislocated my shoulder.  It still pops out when i move it a certain way.  It has come out doing forms... I thought these would be better than regular pushups, but for me, I feel it in my shoulder... the rotating of my arms seems to shift the weight in my shoulder and i feel it grind and everything pops.... not good.... not good at all...

just thought id share and see if anyone else has or used it and what you think.


----------



## Omar B (Aug 26, 2009)

I have not tried it, in fact you are probably the first person not in a commercial to have mention it in my presence.

Oh, btw, the past tense on "drag" is not "drug," but "dragged."


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 26, 2009)

I have a total gym and I like it, however I don't use it much these days, no time. I also bought a bowflex awhile back I don't use anymore either, but I will say I liked the total gym better than the bowflex. My only complaint was the board, IMO, is a bit too short

As to the perfect pushup, I would say it is not all that perfect if it hurts


----------



## NPTKD (Aug 26, 2009)

I also use the total gym... I like it a lot.


----------



## Carol (Aug 26, 2009)

My bff had one for awhile.  Personally I thought it offers you more range-of-motion possibilities than weigh machines and this made it fun in the beginning.  But you seem to hit plateaus faster than with other weight machines, and they seem harder to break.  Or maybe its because the novelty has worn off and the different exercises seem chintzy and tiresome, I dunno.  

I can see why some people like it, it seems particularly good for rehabilitating injuries.  I wouldn't mind mucking around with one again from time to time, but I can't see investing any floor space (or money) in one.  Not because I think its a bad machine, its just not my cuppa joe.


----------



## ATC (Aug 26, 2009)

Congrats on your purch...I mean your future wifes purchase. I have had one of these machines for about 8 years now and it is great. I got mine when I had my knee surgery as this is what my physical therapist had me work on when I went through rehab. Great machine and you get a great workout without building bulk as you are only using your body weight (well less due to the incline). However if you want to add weights you can and build bulk if you like. Plus can Chuck be wrong?

Have fun and again congrats.


----------



## bluekey88 (Aug 27, 2009)

Never used this machine.  Had a total gym for awhile...it was ok.  Personally, I prefer free weights.  can get mroe resistance and do more work in less time.  

Peace,
Erik


----------



## fireman00 (Aug 27, 2009)

seen them, DW was looking to buy one but joined a gym.  

BTW... regarding the use of "dragged" ... as per Websters
*drag*

&#8194;

&#8194;/dræg/ 

  Show Spelled Pronunciation  [drag] 

  Show IPA   verb, dragged, drag&#8901;ging, noun, adjective Use *dragged* in a Sentence

See web results for *dragged*

See images of *dragged*

 verb (used with object)   1. to draw with force, effort, or difficulty; pull heavily or slowly along; haul; trail: They dragged the carpet out of the house.      2. to search with a drag, grapnel, or the like: They dragged the lake for the body of the missing man.      3. to level and smooth (land) with a drag or harrow.     4. to introduce; inject; insert: He drags his honorary degree into every discussion.      5. to protract (something) or pass (time) tediously or painfully (often fol. by out or on): They dragged the discussion out for three hours.      6. to pull (a graphical image) from one place to another on a computer display screen, esp. by using a mouse.   
 verb (used without object)   7. to be drawn or hauled along.     8. to trail on the ground.     9. to move heavily or with effort.     10. to proceed or pass with tedious slowness: The parade dragged by endlessly.      11. to feel listless or apathetic; move listlessly or apathetically (often fol. by around): This heat wave has everyone dragging around.      12. to lag behind.     13. to use a drag or grapnel; dredge.     14. to take part in a drag race.     15. to take a puff: to drag on a cigarette.    
 noun   16. Nautical.   a. a designed increase of draft toward the stern of a vessel.     b. resistance to the movement of a hull through the water.     c. any of a number of weights dragged cumulatively by a vessel sliding down ways to check its speed.     d. any object dragged in the water, as a sea anchor.     e. any device for dragging the bottom of a body of water to recover or detect objects.        17. Agriculture. a heavy wooden or steel frame drawn over the ground to smooth it.     18. Slang. someone or something tedious; a bore: It's a drag having to read this old novel.      19. a stout sledge or sled.     20. Aeronautics. the aerodynamic force exerted on an airfoil, airplane, or other aerodynamic body that tends to reduce its forward motion.     21. a four-horse sporting and passenger coach with seats inside and on top.     22. a metal shoe to receive a wheel of heavy wagons and serve as a brake on steep grades.     23. something that retards progress.     24. an act of dragging.     25. slow, laborious movement or procedure; retardation.     26. a puff or inhalation on a cigarette, pipe, etc.     27. Hunting.   a. the scent left by a fox or other animal.     b. something, as aniseed, dragged over the ground to leave an artificial scent.     c. Also called  drag hunt.  a hunt, esp. a fox hunt, in which the hounds follow an artificial scent.        28. Angling.   a. a brake on a fishing reel.     b. the sideways pull on a fishline, as caused by a crosscurrent.        29. clothing characteristically associated with one sex when worn by a person of the opposite sex: a Mardi Gras ball at which many of the dancers were in drag.      30. clothing characteristic of a particular occupation or milieu: Two guests showed up in gangster drag.      31. Also called  comb.  Masonry. a steel plate with a serrated edge for dressing a stone surface.     32. Metallurgy. the lower part of a flask. Compare cope 2 (def. 5).     33. Slang. influence: He claims he has drag with his senator.      34. Slang. a girl or woman that one is escorting; date.     35. Informal. a street or thoroughfare, esp. a main street of a town or city.     36.  drag race.      37. Eastern New England. a sledge, as for carrying stones from a field.   
 adjective   38. marked by or involving the wearing of clothing characteristically associated with the opposite sex; transvestite.   
Idiom  39. drag one's feet or heels, to act with reluctance; delay: The committee is dragging its feet coming to a decision.    
*Origin: * 
13501400; 192025 for def. 17; ME; both n. and v. prob. < MLG dragge grapnel, draggen to dredge, deriv. of drag-  draw; defs. 29-30, 38, obscurely related to other senses and perh. a distinct word of independent orig.


----------



## INDYFIGHTER (Oct 8, 2009)

I bought a knock off for $30 at a second hand sports shop and I'm really happpy with it.  I wouldn't spend $500 on one but if you can pick one up used than I think it's worth having.  In ten minutes you can get pumped up pretty good.  I use it after I'm done with my dumbell routine untill exhaustion.   You can be really fluid with your exercise routine and flow from one musle group right into another.


----------



## -steve- (Dec 3, 2009)

My old Muay Thai gym had one, I really really liked it. I'd use it mostly for shoulders and triceps. Its a pretty versatile machine come to think of it, there were allot of exercises I didn't get a chance to try because they eventually got rid of it  good luck with it, and remember if you find some excersises becoming to easy u can either raise the slope of the machine, or depending on the exercise put a wieght in your lap.


----------

